# Adding Crown Molding on Kitchen Cabinets



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

How you install the crown has a lot to do with the cabinets themselves---

If there is enough wood above the doors to nail into and give you a proper reveal--then no blocking or nailer is needed---


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Like Mike said. Depends on how much of the faceframe is showing above the doors. When you see people adding wood on top for backing, it is usually with cabinets that have either 3/4 or full overlay doors. If you have standard overlay doors, you should have about 1" of the ff showing above the door. That it fine to attach the crown to. 18 gauge brad nailer works fine. I glue the miter joints and pin with a 23 gauge micropinner.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Illini40 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I will take a closer look at the cabinets themselves and determine the best plan.

The doors are not flush with the top, so there should be enough room to nail to the face.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you need to add a nailing block to the top----use screws from inside the top of the cabinet---

Small trim screws don't show much, if you don't want to see the screws----


----------



## Jim McClain (Dec 2, 2006)

I used a cornice top on my upper cabinets, but the principle is the same. As Mike said, I added what I call a nailer (they're just scraps - the little piece is only glued in, but the longer one is screwed) to the tops of my oak cabinets by screwing up through the top of the cabinet face. I filled the holes with caulking - white for the white cabinet and tan for the oak. This allowed me to position the cornice trim so that the faux fillet piece fell centered on the seam between cabinet and nailer.

Jim


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jim - great job looks elegant and not to busy.


----------

